# Best Four Seasons Recording?



## sethmadsen

Here are 4 I'm comparing right now and by far dig the Gil Shaham recording, but the others are pretty solid. The problem I'm having is I don't see the Gil Shaham recording was ever released on vinyl, which is my main reason for this post as I'm looking to buy a physical copy on vinyl. I'm only finding numbers 2 and 4. 4 is probably the most "accurate" recording and 2 is the more passionate one. Leaning towards the Ann-Sophie Mutter recording, but it's a tough choice when I can't find the vinyl/it never was released in that format.

*1. Orpheus Chamber Orchestra: Gil Shaham* 




*2. Wiener Philharmoniker (Karajan): Ann-Sophie Mutter*




*3. Concerto Italiano: Rinaldo Alessandrini: *




*4. The English Concert: Trevor Pinnock: *





If you have a spare minute, even if you've never listened to one of the greatest works of music of all time... let me know which of those 4 you like (even if you just "sample" the first track/movement (Allegro) and the third movement of summer (Presto).


----------



## RockyIII

Seth,

Of those recordings, I prefer 1, 4, 2, 3, in that order. Since you didn’t ask about other recordings, I won’t muddy the waters by mentioning my own favorites.

Rocky


----------



## MatthewWeflen

I own #2 on CD. It is lovely to listen to and the sound quality is exquisite. Mutter's playing is exceptional. I cannot comment on comparisons of interpretation because the only other one I own is Nigel Kennedy/BPO 1989. I'm also not a Spotify person.


----------



## Rogerx

sethmadsen said:


> Here are 4 I'm comparing right now and by far dig the Gil Shaham recording, but the others are pretty solid. The problem I'm having is I don't see the Gil Shaham recording was ever released on vinyl, which is my main reason for this post as I'm looking to buy a physical copy on vinyl. I'm only finding numbers 2 and 4. 4 is probably the most "accurate" recording and 2 is the more passionate one. Leaning towards the Ann-Sophie Mutter recording, but it's a tough choice when I can't find the vinyl/it never was released in that format.
> 
> *1. Orpheus Chamber Orchestra: Gil Shaham*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Wiener Philharmoniker (Karajan): Ann-Sophie Mutter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Concerto Italiano: Rinaldo Alessandrini: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4. The English Concert: Trevor Pinnock: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a spare minute, even if you've never listened to one of the greatest works of music of all time... let me know which of those 4 you like (even if you just "sample" the first track/movement (Allegro) and the third movement of summer (Presto).


Try this site, they are well informed.
https://www.discogs.com/search/


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

My favorite is is the classic Loveday/Marriner, which I imagine is available as an Argo LP


----------



## science

This is actually a very good question.

Trout's list, based not his own opinions but his compilation of many people's opinions (he explains his methodology here), is:



> Condensed Listing:
> 1.	Carmignola, Marcon (cond.), Venice Baroque Orchestra	(1999)
> 2.	Biondi (violin & cond.), Europa Galante	(1991)
> 3.	Standage, Pinnock (cond.), The English Concert	(1982)
> 4.	Shaham, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra	(1993)
> 5.	Loveday, Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1969)
> 6.	Onofri, Antonini (cond.), Il Giardino Armonico	(1993)
> 7.	Sparf, Drottningholm Baroque Ensemble	(1984)
> 8.	Biondi (violin & cond.), Europa Galante	(2003)
> 9.	Ayo, I Musici	(1959)
> 10.	Lamon (violin & cond.), Tafelmusik	(1991)


(Looks like the 90s were the golden age of recordings for this work.)

I'm surprised that 5 and 9 there weren't 1 and 2, but I'm not surprised that 3 is 3.


----------



## flamencosketches

I'm not a huge fan of this work, but Fabio Biondi/Europa Galante did a great take on it. Somehow they made one of the most overplayed works in classical music and made it sound fresh (to my ears). Highly recommend.


----------



## Enthusiast

^^^ I agree with that!

No-one has mentioned the recent Rachel Podger set. I haven't heard it but it is supposed to be something of a rethink. Does anyone know it.


----------



## MarkW

My favorite is still the one by The Beach Boys.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I'm not a huge fan of this work, but Fabio Biondi/Europa Galante did a great take on it. Somehow they made one of the most overplayed works in classical music and made it sound fresh (to my ears). Highly recommend.


I agree also. I had a Vivaldi phase that lasted about a year, and I had the Gil Shahan recording, which was okay but didn't get my blood pumping. Biondi was completely different. Even the gunshots sound like gunshots.


----------



## DavidA

ASM with the VPO / Karajan was a best seller. It was also a tool in the dispute Karajan had with the BPO who were originally pencilled in to record it. However, because of the Sabine Meyer dispute, Karajan deprived the BPO of their royalties on a best seller. It is old fashioned nowadays but immensely enjoyable. I also find Nigel Kennedy rather fun.


----------



## wkasimer

sethmadsen said:


> *1. Orpheus Chamber Orchestra: Gil Shaham*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Wiener Philharmoniker (Karajan): Ann-Sophie Mutter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Concerto Italiano: Rinaldo Alessandrini: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4. The English Concert: Trevor Pinnock: *


If the choice is between these four, I'd pick Alessandrini's. The Pinnock recording was, IIRC, one of the first HIP recordings and was a revelation at the time, but I think that it's been superceded by more recent recordings. The first two, non-HIP choices are fine, but I strongly prefer my Vivaldi HIP.

I think that you should bite the bullet and just buy this set:


----------



## larold

I enjoy I Musici which sold 2 million copies. However, the music transfers to other instruments better than most.

I also like James Galway's flute version and the organ version from Yevgenia Lisitsina.

Canadian Brass did a version also.


----------



## Ras

Manxfeeder said:


> Even the gunshots sound like gunshots.


The gunshots sound real because they are real! That is about as HIP as canons in Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture.


----------



## Ras

*Mutter with Karajan* is pale and boring compared to her later recording with the *Trondheim Soloists on DG:
*


----------



## RockyIII

Enthusiast said:


> No-one has mentioned the recent Rachel Podger set. I haven't heard it but it is supposed to be something of a rethink. Does anyone know it.


I have the Rachel Podger and Brecon Baroque Four Seasons CD, and it is my favorite period instrument performance.

Rocky


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

I feel like such a dinosaur on this site. Just listened to the Biondi and do not understand the appeal. Where is the joy, beauty and spirit? Aside from the Marriner and old I Musici, I also love this recording despite the dated sound. I am sure it is on LP as it was the first to ever be issued!


----------



## Bourdon

deleted...............


----------



## wkasimer

Brahmsianhorn said:


> I feel like such a dinosaur on this site. Just listened to the Biondi and do not understand the appeal. Where is the joy, beauty and spirit?


Beauty, of course, is in the eye of the beholder. But if you don't hear the joy and spirit in Biondi's performances of Vivaldi, nothing I say will convince you otherwise.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

wkasimer said:


> Beauty, of course, is in the eye of the beholder. But if you don't hear the joy and spirit in Biondi's performances of Vivaldi, nothing I say will convince you otherwise.


I tried!


----------



## Merl

Concerto Italiano
I Musici
Il Giardino Armonico
Europa Galante, Biondi
Pinnock
Karajan Mutter
Bernstein

All for different reasons but tbf I rarely play it these days as I got bored with it. The last one I played was Biondi, I think, and that must have been almost 2 years ago.


----------



## Judith

Didn't have to think about this one

Joshua Bell
ASMF

Saw them perform it live last year and were amazing


----------



## DavidA

Ras said:


> *Mutter with Karajan* is pale and boring compared to her later recording with the *Trondheim Soloists on DG:
> *
> View attachment 112248


You might find it boring but 'pale' is not a word I'd associate with the VPO


----------



## DavidA

I know that a distinguished photographer took some photos for the Mutter / Karajan. He was elderly at the time and a sick man and looked it. Old enough to be her grandfather. Someone entitled one of the photographs 'Death and the Maiden'. Unfortunately I cannot find it on the web.


----------



## Konsgaard

My top 3:

1. Carmignola
2. Mutter/Trondheim
3. Podger


----------



## Josquin13

Generally, I don't listen to non-period performances of "The Four Seasons" anymore, with the one (occasional) exception being Alan Loveday's old Argo recording with Marriner, which I imprinted on, long ago. I used to like Iona Brown's recording with the ASMF, for instance, but played it a while back, expecting to enjoy it as I once did, and surprisingly, found it too heavily romanticized. Over the years, the period movement has changed how I hear this music, and I have to admit there's no going back. Yet, I'm not entirely crazy about all period performances either, as some of them can sound a bit contrived & lacking in musical taste, in my opinion.

Trout's 4 Seasons list is excellent--thanks for sharing it, science. It wouldn't be exactly my list, but it's close. I prefer Giuliano Carmignola's earlier Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca recording on Divox over his later Sony recording with Andrea Marcon & the Venice Baroque Orchestra--though both are top choices, in my view (& the Divox sound quality is better, too). Trout also doesn't mention violinist Stefano Montanari's 4 Seasons with Ottavio Dantone & Accademia Bizantina, which I admit is pretty radical, but it is interesting: 



. (Yet I'd consider Montanari's L'Estro Armonico, Op. 3 to be one of the better recordings in the catalogue: 



.) I agree with Trout that Fabio Biondi's earlier 1991 recording recording on Opus 111 is superior to his later recording on Virgin (or Erato), which I'm not 100% on. That's an astute distinction that I've not seen made by critics in the classical rags. Adrian Chandler should be in the conversation too: 



, as La Serenissima is one of the better ensembles recording Vivaldi today (



). So too should Enrico Casazza & La Magnifica Comunità: 



, and Christopher Hogwood's 1989 recording with four different violinists: 



. Ensemble Zefiro is exceptional in Vivaldi, as well (



) (& Handel), but I don't believe they've done a 4 Seasons yet. Chiara Banchini & Ensemble 415 is another Italian ensemble that excels in Vivaldi, but hasn't recorded the 4 Seasons, either. (I've not yet heard Rachel Podger's recent recording.)

Here's my current top 8:

1. Guiliano Carmignola, Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca, Divox Antiqua label: I could only find "Spring" & "Summer" on You Tube:














2. Simon Standage, The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock, Archiv label--it was once issued on LP (in the 1980s): 




3. Fabio Biondi, L'Europa Galante, Opus 111 (first recording):










4. Christopher Hogwood, The Academy of Ancient Music, L'Oiseau lyre: 



: it was once issued on LP (released in 1989).

5. Guiliano Carmignola, Venice Baroque Orchestra, Sony label:










6. Adrian Chandler, La Serenissima: 



 (This is a fairly recent purchase for me, and I need to spend more time listening to it. Chandler's 4 Seasons may move up on my list of favorites, over time, as it's excellent.

7. Nils-Erik Sparf, Drottingholm Baroque Orchestra, BIS label--it was once issued on LP (in the 1980s):

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-4-Se...=1-1-catcorr&keywords=nils-Erik+sparf+vivaldi
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Four...98797&sr=1-4&keywords=nils-Erik+sparf+vivaldi

8. Enrico Casazza, La Magnifico Comunità: 




As for the original poster's question, my opinion is hands down pick the Pinnock/English Concert recording. I own it on LP, and I don't think you'll regret the purchase. And yet, I agree with Wkasimer that Pinnock's pioneering recording has arguably been surpassed since--by Carmignola or Biondi (Opus 111). Nevertheless, it's very good. My 2nd choice on your list would be Gil Shaham & the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra. Shaham is a terrific violinist, and the Orpheus musicians have a lot of experience playing Baroque music, and it shows.

My two cents.


----------



## Portamento

RockyIII said:


> I have the Rachel Podger and Brecon Baroque Four Seasons CD, and it is my favorite period instrument performance.
> 
> Rocky


I second this!.......


----------



## sethmadsen

Oh I'm still very much interested in hearing your favorite.


----------



## sethmadsen

I just started the i musici recording, and I can't believe anyone could be slower than Karajan (joking). No, but seriously, Spring should be vibrant and full of life and a slow tempo kills that for me.

Lots of really good suggestions! 

Also someone mentioned a time-period recording... how can I know what's "real" and what's an interpretation (sorry I'm somewhat familiar with classical music, but I am clearly a novice). I suppose I could say, well I hear a lute and a harpsichord, but I feel that's more the mix than anything because I can hear that on all the recordings. Is there a source I can reference or (I don't read scores...).

Also friend mentioned a La Serenissima/Adrian Chandler recording which seemed to have the "time-period" feel to it, only took some liberties/improv on the interpretation, but didn't get bogged down. I've heard the Pinnock recording is "the most accurate" but it feels a bit lifeless.

Also thank you for all the responses! I look forward to listening to your suggestions. 

Really sad the Gil Shaham recording is not on vinyl otherwise this would be an easy choice for me.

Someone mentioned the Mutter/Karajan recording being pale, etc. I think she's nearly as emotional with her playing as Shaham... also there's some subtleties I like about that recording. 

Also I forgot the Itzak Perlman recording is pretty good too.


----------



## sethmadsen

science said:


> This is actually a very good question.
> 
> Trout's list, based not his own opinions but his compilation of many people's opinions (he explains his methodology here), is:
> 
> (Looks like the 90s were the golden age of recordings for this work.)
> 
> I'm surprised that 5 and 9 there weren't 1 and 2, but I'm not surprised that 3 is 3.


Thanks, this is great.


----------



## sethmadsen

Josquin13 said:


> Generally, I don't listen to non-period performances of "The Four Seasons" anymore, with the one (occasional) exception being Alan Loveday's old Argo recording with Marriner, which I imprinted on, long ago. I used to like Iona Brown's recording with the ASMF, for instance, but played it a while back, expecting to enjoy it as I once did, and surprisingly, found it too heavily romanticized. Over the years, the period movement has changed how I hear this music, and I have to admit there's no going back. Yet, I'm not entirely crazy about all period performances either, as some of them can sound a bit contrived & lacking in musical taste, in my opinion.
> 
> Trout's 4 Seasons list is excellent--thanks for sharing it, science. It wouldn't be exactly my list, but it's close. I prefer Giuliano Carmignola's earlier Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca recording on Divox over his later Sony recording with Andrea Marcon & the Venice Baroque Orchestra--though both are top choices, in my view (& the Divox sound quality is better, too). Trout also doesn't mention violinist Stefano Montanari's 4 Seasons with Ottavio Dantone & Accademia Bizantina, which I admit is pretty radical, but it is interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> . (Yet I'd consider Montanari's L'Estro Armonico, Op. 3 to be one of the better recordings in the catalogue:
> 
> 
> 
> .) I agree with Trout that Fabio Biondi's earlier 1991 recording recording on Opus 111 is superior to his later recording on Virgin (or Erato), which I'm not 100% on. That's an astute distinction that I've not seen made by critics in the classical rags. Adrian Chandler should be in the conversation too:
> 
> 
> 
> , as La Serenissima is one of the better ensembles recording Vivaldi today (
> 
> 
> 
> ). So too should Enrico Casazza & La Magnifica Comunità:
> 
> 
> 
> , and Christopher Hogwood's 1989 recording with four different violinists:
> 
> 
> 
> . Ensemble Zefiro is exceptional in Vivaldi, as well (
> 
> 
> 
> ) (& Handel), but I don't believe they've done a 4 Seasons yet. Chiara Banchini & Ensemble 415 is another Italian ensemble that excels in Vivaldi, but hasn't recorded the 4 Seasons, either. (I've not yet heard Rachel Podger's recent recording.)
> 
> Here's my current top 8:
> 
> 1. Guiliano Carmignola, Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca, Divox Antiqua label: I could only find "Spring" & "Summer" on You Tube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Simon Standage, The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock, Archiv label--it was once issued on LP (in the 1980s):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Fabio Biondi, L'Europa Galante, Opus 111 (first recording):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Christopher Hogwood, The Academy of Ancient Music, L'Oiseau lyre:
> 
> 
> 
> : it was once issued on LP (released in 1989).
> 
> 5. Guiliano Carmignola, Venice Baroque Orchestra, Sony label:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Adrian Chandler, La Serenissima:
> 
> 
> 
> (This is a fairly recent purchase for me, and I need to spend more time listening to it. Chandler's 4 Seasons may move up on my list of favorites, over time, as it's excellent.
> 
> 7. Nils-Erik Sparf, Drottingholm Baroque Orchestra, BIS label--it was once issued on LP (in the 1980s):
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-4-Se...=1-1-catcorr&keywords=nils-Erik+sparf+vivaldi
> https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Four...98797&sr=1-4&keywords=nils-Erik+sparf+vivaldi
> 
> 8. Enrico Casazza, La Magnifico Comunità:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the original poster's question, my opinion is hands down pick the Pinnock/English Concert recording. I own it on LP, and I don't think you'll regret the purchase. And yet, I agree with Wkasimer that Pinnock's pioneering recording has arguably been surpassed since--by Carmignola or Biondi (Opus 111). Nevertheless, it's very good. My 2nd choice on your list would be Gil Shaham & the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra. Shaham is a terrific violinist, and the Orpheus musicians have a lot of experience playing Baroque music, and it shows.
> 
> My two cents.


Also a great list to review.


----------



## RockyIII

sethmadsen said:


> Oh I'm still very much interested in hearing your favorite.


Here are The Four Seasons CDs I've purchased:

Chang with the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra -- favorite performance overall, modern instruments
Podger with Brecon Baroque -- favorite performance on period instruments
Onofri with Il Giardino Armonico
Mutter with the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Carmignola with the Venice Baroque Orchestra

My preferences could change, as I ordered these today:

Biondi with Europa Galante
Shaham with the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## sethmadsen

Awesome. Let us know what you think. Maybe I shouldn't be so selective and only purchase one... but then there's finite resources and all that. 

I think what I like about the Shaham, Mutter, and Perlman recordings is that they are fantastic on the second movement (forgive my ignorance) as the tempo and lilting playing match what I'd expect. When someone plays this movement with too much gusto it ruins it for me.

Also the clarity of the presto in summer is key. If each stroke becomes muddled, it looses it's power, imo. I also don't like it in the first movement when there's the "birds" answering each other at about 130/140 seconds... rather I like 2 long strokes on the violin (sorry, I need better classical music vocabulary).


----------



## sethmadsen

Also, forgive my ignorance... what is HIP?


----------



## Rogerx

sethmadsen said:


> Also, forgive my ignorance... what is HIP?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Historically_informed_performance


----------



## bharbeke

My favorite so far is Schwalbe with Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra

Best Four Seasons recordings... Three-way tie... "Sherry", "Big Girls Don't Cry", "Walk Like A Man"...





 - "Sherry"





 - "Big Girls Don't Cry" - Editor's Note: they do in opera... a lot...





 - "Walk Like A Man" - Editor's Note: ya have to kinda laugh at the line "walk like a man, *talk* like a man" sung in falsetto...


----------



## wkasimer

bharbeke said:


> My favorite so far is Schwalbe with Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic.


Recommending KARAJAN??? And in Vivaldi? BLASPHEMER!!!! :devil:


----------



## bharbeke

wkasimer said:


> Recommending KARAJAN??? And in Vivaldi? BLASPHEMER!!!! :devil:


I am pro-modern instruments, and Karajan usually delivers on that front. If someone wants an alternate, I like Marriner with the ASMF, too.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra

Absolutely fierce live rendition by Europa Galante and Fabio Biondi...


----------



## wkasimer

bharbeke said:


> I am pro-modern instruments, and Karajan usually delivers on that front. If someone wants an alternate, I like Marriner with the ASMF, too.


I was kidding. There's another current thread that consists largely of Karajan-bashing.

The Schwalbe/Karajan recording was my favorite for many years, before HIP really took hold, and I still enjoy it.


----------



## DavidA

wkasimer said:


> Recommending KARAJAN??? And in Vivaldi? BLASPHEMER!!!! :devil:


Actually I bet the shade of Vivaldi is tickled pink to think the VPO and BPO are playing his music!


----------



## DavidA

wkasimer said:


> Recommending KARAJAN??? And in Vivaldi? BLASPHEMER!!!! :devil:


Actually I bet the shade of Vivaldi is tickled pink to think the VPO and BPO are playing his music!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

wkasimer said:


> There's another current thread that consists largely of *Karajan-bashing*.


I prefer to call it Karajan-worship-tempering, not bashing. It is just to make the point that being the most famous and heavily-marketed conductor does not make one the greatest musically.


----------



## sethmadsen

DavidA said:


> Actually I bet the shade of Vivaldi is tickled pink to think the VPO and BPO are playing his music!


I'd actually think he'd be proud of an Italian interpretation of Rinaldo Alessandrini?

VPO and BPO are fine establishments though, so a yes to that.

I walked passed the Musikverein a few times, but never got to go inside


----------



## sethmadsen

Rogerx said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Historically_informed_performance


Thanks! Googling HIP was not helpful... haha.

I'm familiar with the concept but haven't seen it abbreviated as such. There was a cool HIP ensemble whose gig I attended and it was pretty cool to see the instruments and hear the difference. Interesting for sure. And for Vivaldi, it's really interesting to me to see the different interpretations, HIP vs "modern" classical orchestra.


----------



## sethmadsen

So far I'm realizing the 2nd movement of Spring is key to finding the right soloist - someone who plays with the right lilting tease, and strays from gusto. 

Otherwise I really like the HIP recordings which allow more instrumentation to breath like lute or guitar (not sure which). The Harpsichord also plays nicely within the mix. My problem is I've yet to find a HIP recording that also nails the second movement. They often add a bit too much gusto.


----------



## RockyIII

After listening to the recordings by Shaham and Biondi, I'm sticking with Chang and Podger as my favorites, although I am highly satisfied with Onofri as well. Chang is perhaps a bit less authentic than some other recordings, but I really enjoy the excitement of her performance. Biondi is overall a bit too fast for me.

Ask me again in a month, and I may change my mind. Just as with many musical pieces, there are many recordings that are all excellent but also different. Once you get used to hearing one, then anything new may sound a bit strange at first.


----------



## sethmadsen

RockyIII said:


> After listening to the recordings by Shaham and Biondi, I'm sticking with Chang and Podger as my favorites, although I am highly satisfied with Onofri as well. Chang is perhaps a bit less authentic than some other recordings, but I really enjoy the excitement of her performance. Biondi is overall a bit too fast for me.
> 
> Ask me again in a month, and I may change my mind. Just as with many musical pieces, there are many recordings that are all excellent but also different. Once you get used to hearing one, then anything new may sound a bit strange at first.


I also have this theory that what we listen to is a bit like Pavlov's dog... if we've enjoyed it in the past at an emotional level, it's really difficult to break free of it. Like the Shaham recording I'm logically seeing some issues with it, but I have some kind of emotional reinforcement when I listen to it... hehe.

I agree with your Biondi assessment and your advice on developing a taste for something different.


----------



## Granate

There are other two good threads for recordings of Vivaldi's 4 Seasons:

*Favourite Four Seasons* (2013)
*Finest recording of the Four Seasons?* (2012)

But this is the most complete I've found, with available links and pictures for recordings. Many of the members in the 2012 and 2013 threads had uploaded their favourites but I couldn't see them anymore.

I've just had finished a whole summer of new Mahler Challenges, and I should just get to revise many Beethoven cycles for my final research project. But I had a new boring Saturday afternoon checking which Originals recordings from the Amazon France sale should I get. I was looking at the Karajan Strauss Zarathustra, Verdi's Requiem by Solti and somehow Berlioz works I didn't reseach quite well such as the Symphonie Fantastique and Grande Messe des Morts. Both by Colin Davis.

But there were also two Vivaldi's Seasons on sale: Pinnock's and Marriner's. Checking the music again just took me back to my not so far childhood when I was hooked with this piece, of all the classical music I was listening too. It was the only piece I could then listen to in a sit, no pauses. Before I hit 12.

I was making a shortlist because I had other responsibilities, but I've finally made a "long" one to listen to in a sort of challenge.

Abbado London Symphony
Abbado Chamber orchestra of Europe
Antonini I Giardino Armonico
Ayo I Musici
Michelucci I Musici
Biondi Europa Galante Erato
Biondi Europa Galante Naive
Carmignola Gioiosa Marca
Carmignola Venice
Dantone Accademia Bizantina
Gugliemo L'Arte CPO
Hogwood Academy of Ancient Music
Karajan Berliner Philharmoniker
Marriner Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
Muti Solitsti Scala
Perlman London Philharmonic
Pinnock The English Concert
Podger Brecon Baroque
Shaham Orpheus Chamber Orchestra 
Szeryng SWR 
Szeryng English Chamber Orchestra

I'm I leaving any important out guys? I don't really want to listen to them all.


----------



## premont

sethmadsen said:


> I also have this theory that what we listen to is a bit like Pavlov's dog... if we've enjoyed it in the past at an emotional level, it's really difficult to break free of it.


Isn't this the way we tend to listen to all music? At least I recognize this tendency very often.


----------



## premont

Granate said:


> I'm I leaving any important out guys? I don't really want to listen to them all.


The four seasons would be a lifelong project to listen to in your way, because there are about 200 different recordings - rather many of them important. I gave up at 25 recordings.


----------



## Ras

Granate said:


> There are other two good threads for recordings of Vivaldi's 4 Seasons:
> 
> *Favourite Four Seasons* (2013)
> *Finest recording of the Four Seasons?* (2012)
> 
> But this is the most complete I've found, with available links and pictures for recordings. Many of the members in the 2012 and 2013 threads had uploaded their favourites but I couldn't see them anymore.
> 
> I've just had finished a whole summer of new Mahler Challenges, and I should just get to revise many Beethoven cycles for my final research project. But I had a new boring Saturday afternoon checking which Originals recordings from the Amazon France sale should I get. I was looking at the Karajan Strauss Zarathustra, Verdi's Requiem by Solti and somehow Berlioz works I didn't reseach quite well such as the Symphonie Fantastique and Grande Messe des Morts. Both by Colin Davis.
> 
> But there were also two Vivaldi's Seasons on sale: Pinnock's and Marriner's. Checking the music again just took me back to my not so far childhood when I was hooked with this piece, of all the classical music I was listening too. It was the only piece I could then listen to in a sit, no pauses. Before I hit 12.
> 
> I was making a shortlist because I had other responsibilities, but I've finally made a "long" one to listen to in a sort of challenge.
> 
> Abbado London Symphony
> Abbado Chamber orchestra of Europe
> Antonini I Giardino Armonico
> Ayo I Musici
> Michelucci I Musici
> Biondi Europa Galante Erato
> Biondi Europa Galante Naive
> Carmignola Gioiosa Marca
> Carmignola Venice
> Dantone Accademia Bizantina
> Gugliemo L'Arte CPO
> Hogwood Academy of Ancient Music
> Karajan Berliner Philharmoniker
> Marriner Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
> Muti Solitsti Scala
> Perlman London Philharmonic
> Pinnock The English Concert
> Podger Brecon Baroque
> Shaham Orpheus Chamber Orchestra
> Szeryng SWR
> Szeryng English Chamber Orchestra
> 
> I'm I leaving any important out guys? I don't really want to listen to them all.


*Mutter with the Trondheim Soloists on DG* (way better than the one with Karajan):









*Nigel Kennedy with the BPO on EMI* (way better than his earlier recording):


----------



## joen_cph

The classic Karajan/BPO is the DG one with Schwalbe & the apple cover ...

Some further historical ones are Stokowski, Kaufmann, Scherchen, Couraud, etc. - but not necessarily important.


----------



## Machiavel

Piero Toso , I solisti veneti, Claudio Scimone 1972. 

I musici, Pina carmirelli 1982


----------



## D Smith

Janine Jansen who uses one player per part. Excellent.










Also Monica Hugget and the Raglan Players in an outstanding period instrument performance from 1988.


----------



## Rogerx

Machiavel said:


> Piero Toso , I solisti veneti, Claudio Scimone 1972.
> 
> I musici, Pina carmirelli 1982


I second those two .


----------



## Enthusiast

It is probably as much or more to do with the way that the 4 Seasons are everywhere - often the music you get when put on hold while phoning a corporate entity, for example - that the works needs a performance of some subtlety and flair. I really can't get on with "powerful" accounts of the work. I'm happy with Biondi's first recording and find Alessandrini's version interesting and imaginative. I haven't heard the recent Podger yet but would probably like it. I can't think of a single non-HIP account that I can tolerate!


----------



## Kiki

I've always liked Alessandrini's version. In the "Winter" concerto, listen to that chill, followed by cozy warmth. Quite remarkable without being virtuosic. A bit unorthodox as well.










Otherwise it's Biondi/Europa Galante (I like their idiosyncrasy...), or Carmignola/Venice for a more "normal" presentation.

On modern instruments, I like Kennedy/Berlin a lot for its wildness and, ahem, eccetricity.


----------



## Olias

D Smith said:


> Janine Jansen who uses one player per part. Excellent.


I was wondering if someone was going to mention JJ's recording. It happens to be my personal favorite. Sound quality is great and I like the faster tempi on some of the movements. Lovely cover art as well.


----------



## BobBrines

The sad thing about the "Four Seasons" is that Op. 8 contains 8 more concertos that are very good -- two with names and #9 is THE Vivaldi oboe concerto.


----------



## Strange Magic

The Ayo/I Musici 1959 is my personal favorite. Ayo's tone is a mix of silver and gold.


----------



## premont

Strange Magic said:


> The Ayo/I Musici 1959 is my personal favorite. Ayo's tone is a mix of silver and gold.


The classical Ayo/I Musici recording is from 1956. Well, they made a stereo remake with Ayo, but I think that was somewhat later than 1959. They also recorded the Four Seasons with Michelucci, Carmirelli, Agostini and several others. i


----------



## Strange Magic

premont said:


> The classical Ayo/I Musici recording is from 1956. Well, they made a stereo remake with Ayo, but I think that was somewhat later than 1959. They also recorded the Four Seasons with Michelucci, Carmirelli, Agostini and several others. i


Thanks for the clarification. I currently have the Michelucci 1969, but still cherish the memory of the old Ayo LP.


----------



## Granate

*Four Seasons Challenge (38 recordings) - Part 1*

*Winners*










Vivaldi
_*The Four Seasons*_ Le Quattro Stagioni
from _*Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione*_ Op.8
Gli Incogniti
*Amandine Beyer* first violin & conductor
*Alpha (2008/2015 Reissue Edition)*










Vivaldi
_*The Four Seasons*_ Le Quattro Stagioni
from _*Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione*_ Op.8
Europa Galante
*Fabio Biondi* first violin & conductor
*Erato (2000)*










Vivaldi
_*The Four Seasons*_ Le Quattro Stagioni
from _*Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione*_ Op.8
I Musici
*Pina Carmirelli* first violin & conductor
*Decca (1983)*

*4th Place*










Vivaldi
_*The Four Seasons*_ Le Quattro Stagioni
from _*Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione*_ Op.8
Dresdner Residenz Orchester
*Igor Malinovsky* first violin & conductor
*Genuin (2018)*

*5th Place*










Vivaldi
_*The Four Seasons*_ Le Quattro Stagioni
from _*Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione*_ Op.8
Australian Chamber Orchestra
*Richard Tognetti* first violin & conductor
*BIS (2014)*


----------



## Granate

*Four Seasons Challenge (38 recordings) - Part 2*

*6th place*










Vivaldi
_*The Four Seasons*_ Le Quattro Stagioni
from _*Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione*_ Op.8
Collegium Aureum
*Franzjosef Maier* first violin & conductor
*Deutsche Harmonia Mundi (1977/1995 Reissue Edition)*

*Great Alternative Version*










Vivaldi
_*The Four Seasons*_ Le Quattro Stagioni
from _*Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione*_ Op.8
Les Musiciens de Saint-Julien
*François Lazarevitch* flute, recorder, baroque musette & conductor
*Alpha (2017)*

07. Ozawa, Boston Symphony Orchestra
08. Michelucci, I Musici
09. Marriner, Academy St. Martin in the Fields
10. Guglielmo, L'Arte del Arco

I don't have the intention to publish a long review about the recordings. I've listened up to 40 different recordings during one week. First, modern versions (picking 5 finalists) and HIP recordings (5 + 1 finalists).

I've tried from the likes of Karajan, Marriner, Pinnock, both Carmignolas, Münchinger/Krotzinger, Shaham, Kennedy in Berlin, Ottavio Dantone, Antonini, Perlman LPO, Sparf or Podger. They were out of the final 10, which I compared all today.

Because this time I had placed Amandine Beyer before playing my biggest impressions from the other sessions, Malinovsky and Biondi Erato, everything seemed bland. The recording quality is incredible in the most new ones, saying Tognetti, Malinovsky and Beyer (Biondi not too far). Marriner, Carmirelli and specially Franzjosef Maier share a unique charm in the whole concert. However, the Seiji Ozawa with Silverstein in Boston is a really undercover triumph I didn't expect from them. One of my favourite modern performances. I wasn't such a fan of the Original edition used by Guglielmo.

Anyways, I reccomend to compare all the CDs listed above. May really buy the *Amandine Beyer* new edition in Alpha and probably the *Igor Malinovsky* from Dresden, both absolutely stunning in their own way. (Don't let Malinovsky's indulgent Spring deter you).


----------



## Jokke

I recommend to give this one a listen : Midori Seiler/Akademie fur alte Musik


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

My first Four Seasons recording was this one, Viktoria Mullova on violin, with Claudio Abbado leading the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. Recorded La Chaux-de-Fonds, Switzerland, 2/1987.









Since that purchase, I've picked up probably another dozen or so, and this performance by Giuliano Carmignola with Andrea Marcon leading the Venice Baroque Orchestra, 1999 recording, is the one I enjoy the most (in addition to Mullova).


----------

